# Il Volo Fan



## Cypress (Dec 19, 2014)

Buongiorno

I am a huge Il Volo fan and wonder if there are any others out there. They are a trio from Italy and have an unusual style of singing. They call it operatic pop. I wonder what readers of this forum think of this recording. This is Piero Barone of Il Volo performing No Puede Ser.






They just won at San Remo 2015. Here's a link to the trio performing El Triste


----------



## Cypress (Dec 19, 2014)

Gosh, I was hoping for one reply. If the music is not to your liking, I'd be happy to have unfavorable replies, especially why you may not like what you are hearing.

A presto!


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Cypress said:


> Gosh, I was hoping for one reply. If the music is not to your liking, I'd be happy to have unfavorable replies, especially why you may not like what you are hearing.
> 
> A presto!


many persons here in italy see them as embarrassing because they embody the worst commonplaces about italian music that people have outside italy, I can see them singing "o sole mio" at some mafioso wedding. And it's not just the fact that they are singing in a style that was already old in the fifties (Claudio Villa is probably their model).
Personally I don't know well their work, but the few times I've listened to them I've found them terrible, like the song at Sanremo (that despite its popularity and the fact that in the past there have been great songs in the show it is seen from decades as a grotesque and conservative representation of the italian pop music, with characters that are more masks than artists, Toto Cutugno, Albano, and now "i tenorini") that was exactly the kind of emphatic and tacky pop I expected. 
I see them just as a marketing operation, after the unexpected international success of Bocelli the producers were looking for someone like them.
I'm sorry if it sounds rude, but personally (and I think it's true for other persons) I'm not particularly happy about the fact that we are always represented in the world by this kind of caricature.
There are other and better ways to put the italian tradition in pop music (the famous Vacanze romane of the band Matia Bazar is a great example of that) and there are certainly much better pop singers.


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

^^^^^^^^

Seconded.


----------



## Cesare Impalatore (Apr 16, 2015)

norman bates said:


> many persons here in italy see them as embarrassing because they embody the worst commonplaces about italian music that people have outside italy, I can see them singing "o sole mio" at some mafioso wedding. And it's not just the fact that they are singing in a style that was already old in the fifties (Claudio Villa is probably their model).
> Personally I don't know well their work, but the few times I've listened to them I've found them terrible, like the song at Sanremo (that despite its popularity and the fact that in the past there have been great songs in the show it is seen from decades as a grotesque and conservative representation of the italian pop music, with characters that are more masks than artists, Toto Cutugno, Albano, and now "i tenorini") that was exactly the kind of emphatic and tacky pop I expected.
> I see them just as a marketing operation, after the unexpected international success of Bocelli the producers were looking for someone like them.
> I'm sorry if it sounds rude, but personally (and I think it's true for other persons) I'm not particularly happy about the fact that we are always represented in the world by this kind of caricature.
> There are other and better ways to put the italian tradition in pop music (the famous Vacanze romane of the band Matia Bazar is a great example of that) and there are certainly much better pop singers.


----------



## Cypress (Dec 19, 2014)

I appreciate the reply. They did spark my interest in music again. From my interest in their music, I took a stronger interest in Italian culture. Because I couldn't understand the songs, I started to study Italian language. I've gone on to enjoy reading about modern life in Italy, learning to appreciate fine Italian wines and cooking, and, most important, last year I took a greater interest in opera as Piero performed an operatic song, No Puede Ser. I spent the better part of last summer studying and learning about opera. I've started attending Met Opera broadcasts and feel great about this. I am soon to travel to Sicily for a 2 1/2 week vacation. My first trip abroad! So, if the music is a cliche of Italy, okay, but they have opened the door to Italy for me and I have had a wonderful time.

Good to hear what you think.


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

Then I'd say they reached their scope, and I'm very glad of hearing your growing interest for our country .


----------



## Cesare Impalatore (Apr 16, 2015)

You seem like a very nice person, I'm happy that "Il Volo" did some good in inspiring you to look deeper into italian culture and opera! I just dislike when popular lyric-pop singers like them and Andrea Bocelli overshadow actual operatic artists thanks to their mediatic power. If however they serve people as starting point to discover greater things, I'm perfectly fine with it.


----------



## Cypress (Dec 19, 2014)

I do agree that the music IL Volo sing is outdated. I was frankly bored that they sing old Elvis and Sinatra songs. There are so many terrific song writers and artists out there ready for the limelight. Odd that they stay with established music rather than try something new. 

Since I've started listening seriously to Opera, I can understand what makes a theatrical performance special. I've come to admire opera stars as they combine song, acting and ensemble work in live theater. That is hard! I am very hopeful that while in Sicily, I can attend a live performance in one of the towns I will pass through. So, they revived a love of arts and that I will be grateful for. Italian culture and arts are so extensive, it will take the rest of my life to explore. I didn't mention Italian film. So much to enjoy.


----------

